# painting alternator



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there any reason I shoudn't paint the back of my alternator?
I would naturally tape up the elect. connections.
But what about the coil windings visable at the bottom?
Would rotating it and painting all the visable surfaces cause problems later?
Thanks as always


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

dont paint it, POLISH it! these things look great polished


----------

